# Been months and they still are scared of me



## Armarant (Jul 10, 2015)

Everytime I walk in the room my budgies get tense and fly to where they feel safe. They eat millet millet spray I offer them from my hand, sometimes I get them to stand on my finger, but I feel like no progress is being made. Should I be letting them out of the cage? I feel like that would only scare them more and get them hurt, and if so, how?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are great training tips in the Training and Bonding Section of the forum.

I'd look at these links in particular:

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

The links Deborah has provided will give you great information moving forward, and there is even more. Try to decide just what it is you desire to do and what traing method's will work for your bird's and start moving slowly and patiently forward...


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

As a new budgie owner, I feel your pain. However, my little guy doesn't seem quite as fearful. If I'm walking into the area where his cage is, I make sure I'm whistling or talking so he has advance warning. Although he is still flighty when I'm doing cage maintenance, he does allow me to open a door and rest my hand for a few moments at the entrance. I don't overdue and if I see him getting excited, I withdraw. It's all about baby steps.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

I think budgie personality plays a big page of training/taming. My budgie, Rio, was all for being out of her cage and interacting with me after being in my home two days and she was not hand raised, I got her from Petco. It was her choice to be out of her cage, I would leave the door open and she would come out on her own (her wings were clipped when we got her so it was easier to keep her contained). I would spend time talking to her and teaching her to "step up" onto my finger. I've never had to go into her cage to get her out nor have I had to coax her out. She demands my attention and loves to be where ever I am. Now my last budgie was very timid, I used the tips you will find in the link posted by FaeryBee to tame her but she never was outgoing as Rio is and never demanded my attention. It just goes to show how unique each budgie's personality is! Good luck!!!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Something you need to consider is what exactly do you want from your budgie relationship? for them just to be safe and happy? to have an very close and personal bond? To do all sorts of tricks and things? Read through the threads that have been posted. One thing I def recommend is finding a food (not millet) that your bebes love and go crazy for. For my two, it's corn. I can get them to do most things if corn's involved, haha


----------



## Armarant (Jul 10, 2015)

I just want them to trust me so they are comfortable being around me and will perch on my shoulder or head. I've read all those guides and most of the ones on the forums, but nothing seems to be working for me. There has to be something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Armarant said:



I just want them to trust me so they are comfortable being around me and will perch on my shoulder or head. I've read all those guides and most of the ones on the forums, but nothing seems to be working for me. There has to be something I'm doing wrong.

Click to expand...

 Not all budgies want to have that close a bond with a human.
As long as they are willing to step-up when necessary, then that may be the best you get. Learn to love your budgies for who and what they are and enjoy watching them play with one another. There is a great deal of pleasure in seeing their joy and happiness each and every day.*


----------



## Armarant (Jul 10, 2015)

Another thing is they hardly play or talk. They only make very muted noises if they do make noises


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some budgies are loud and some are quiet - just like people. 

It's important to remember that when you adopt a pet, it's like having a child.
There is no guarantee what kind of personality the pet (or child) will have. 
You, as the owner/parent, have the responsibility to provide unconditional love and the best possible care for the little one's health and well-being.

From the tone of your thread, I get the feeling you are not at all happy having the budgies as the reality is not what you expected or wanted.

If that is the case, perhaps you should consider finding them a safe and loving forever home together where their new owner will appreciate them and love them unconditionally just as they are. Unconditional love and the best possible care is what they deserve and should receive.

*


----------



## Armarant (Jul 10, 2015)

Its not that, I was just wondering if I could be doing something wrong that beginner budgies owners do/don't do that make heir budgies scared of them. I was worried because I've never heard of budgies that don't really chirp and don't play with their toys. 
I'm not gonna give up on taming them though.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Armarant said:



Its not that, I was just wondering if I could be doing something wrong that beginner budgies owners do/don't do that make heir budgies scared of them. I was worried because I've never heard of budgies that don't really chirp and don't play with their toys. 
I'm not gonna give up on taming them though.

Click to expand...

Make sure to always move slowly and to speak to your budgies calmly and reassuringly when you are changing their food and water and cleaning their cage. Training and bonding is a matter of helping your budgies learn to trust you and it takes a lot of time and patience. You will have to work at your budgie's pace.
The links I provided to you in my earlier post in this thread should be helpful.*


----------

